# Please Delete my Account (also all threads and posts)



## Philly_Buddah (Jun 8, 2010)

Can someone please delete my account along with all threads and posts?

Ive searched and cant find the policy on this, but I know it can be done (to delete an account).

I learned that if you say youre 18 or under, or if you cause a lot of disruptions your account will be deleted (Ive seen this happen), not trying to be an asshole but I will do that if thats what it takes to be deleted. It would be better if it could just be deleted now rather than me having to do that. I dont have that many posts and Im not that active so it would barely be noticeable as far as skipped posts in threads. I sent a message to rollitup, but they havent been on in months.

Its for personal reasons, its possible I might sign up later but a while from now. Thanks, if you can do this, I appreciate it. Peace


----------



## GrowSpecialist (Jun 14, 2010)

Nope...........


----------



## Balzac89 (Jun 14, 2010)

uhhh to delete it we need ur pin number bro. lol


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jun 15, 2010)

Philly_Buddah said:


> Can someone please delete my account along with all threads and posts?
> 
> Ive searched and cant find the policy on this, but I know it can be done (to delete an account).
> 
> ...


it is possible to delete an account. but your never ever gonna get it done here. I wouldn't bother either with causing a hissy fit cause all that is gonna do is get you banned but not deleted. only once ever, did I see an account get deleted. but like I said, it aint gonna happen. don't matter what the fuck your personal reasons are..... other than that, peace out bro


----------



## Philly_Buddah (Jun 15, 2010)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> it is possible to delete an account. but your never ever gonna get it done here. I wouldn't bother either with causing a hissy fit cause all that is gonna do is get you banned but not deleted. only once ever, did I see an account get deleted. but like I said, it aint gonna happen. don't matter what the fuck your personal reasons are..... other than that, peace out bro


Ive seen accounts get deleted plenty of times. Their names disappear and all of their posts just vanish.

Ive seen people come back and make a lot of accounts to have all of them deleted because they keep spamming and arguing.

Why not just delete this now so I dont have to do that BS?

Plus this is a weed growing site, its illegal in most places, so it makes no sense that people cant have their accounts deleted when they want.


----------



## J.cun.Shallow (Jun 15, 2010)

i think if you buy the membership thing you can delete your threads posts


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jun 15, 2010)

Philly_Buddah said:


> Ive seen accounts get deleted plenty of times. Their names disappear and all of their posts just vanish.
> 
> Ive seen people come back and make a lot of accounts to have all of them deleted because they keep spamming and arguing.
> 
> ...


seen many accounts dissapeared? name 2 of them then, in fact, name 1...


J.cun.Shallow said:


> i think if you buy the membership thing you can delete your threads posts


no way Jose.


----------



## J.cun.Shallow (Jun 16, 2010)

well thats what I heard, I just checked it out I went to my rollitup then paid subscriptions and it says you can delete threads and posts no time limit


----------



## Homergrown (Jun 16, 2010)

speedy and all his posts were removed. thats one and I don't read the board that much.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jun 16, 2010)

Homergrown said:


> speedy and all his posts were removed. thats one and I don't read the board that much.


Ummmm ya. Do you know why he was removed?? Hmmmm....


----------



## J.cun.Shallow (Jun 16, 2010)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> Ummmm ya. Do you know why he was removed?? Hmmmm....


im interested to know why speedy was removed, maybe you could shed some light on it


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jun 16, 2010)

I would like too, but I don't want to start "drama"..

You can still find speedy at his hangout and ask the man himself though.. Here's a link.. www.speedyseedz.com


----------



## J.cun.Shallow (Jun 16, 2010)

thats cool dont wanna start drama lol
not being paranoid or anything but im a little skeptical signing up to a forum based in the uk that could have my personal information from buisness


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jun 16, 2010)

I understand. If it makes you feel any better, I'm a member there and speedy DOES let you erase your account if you ask. 

got a mean seed selection also. I'm a repeat customer


----------



## Philly_Buddah (Jun 16, 2010)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> seen many accounts dissapeared? name 2 of them then, in fact, name 1...


Ive seen it happen plenty of times but didnt note all of their names.

Maybe a year or 2 back in the spirituality section there was a huge argument around this one guy and he kept making new accounts, and not a day after they kept disappearing, like people would quote him but the posts where the quotes came from vanished. He kept making similar names, but some different. There was a few instances like that, keep in mind Im not very active on this site and mostly stay in the spirituality and hallucinatory substance sections. Its not that uncommon to see this happen especially in like the religion threads.

All Im saying is that it would be helpful if this account could be deleted. If noones gonna delete it, it is what it is, but I know it can be done because Ive seen it happen at least 10 different times especially with the trolls making multiple accounts to have all of them vanish with no trace except others posts with their quotes (which are sometimes deleted as well). thx anyway.


----------



## worm5376 (Jun 16, 2010)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> Ummmm ya. Do you know why he was removed?? Hmmmm....


Because he's an honor student? No? Oh just give us the answer will ya!


----------



## TheTruthSeeeker (Jun 16, 2010)

Good luck with getting your account deleted. I am FilthyFletch joined back in 2007 and I have security worries with the new site so when I asked roll to delete my account and posts as the new servers and setups are not safe at all the blogs and the paid advertising and him having the site listed in search engines have made this site very unsafe , he ban my FilthyFletch account and refuses to remove my posts or name and holds them hostage. Id avoid posting here at all as he only cares about making money, doesnt care about the people who helped build this site, doesnt care for members saftey or concerns and basically does the bitch move and holds all your contributions as hostage just like a cop holding evidence. I dont support this site at all anymore and advise everyone I can to be careful and avoid it as his policies are lies. It was always said when the site was started if a member had a real saftey issue or concern and explained he wopuld remove the account but he's a liar and only cares about himself so do not post here basic knowledge will let you see how unsafe this site is now designed like this its full of holes and roll doesnt give a damn who gets caught up as long as his pockets get lined....and dont believe his crap about off shore servers he is routed through Atlanta Georgia on US soil in a state that allows law enforcement requests for server user ips..


----------



## don2009 (Jun 16, 2010)

You may enter but you may never leaveeeeee!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jun 16, 2010)

worm5376 said:


> Because he's an honor student? No? Oh just give us the answer will ya!


ask chiitown. he seems to know all the answers.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jun 16, 2010)

TheTruthSeeeker said:


> Good luck with getting your account deleted. I am FilthyFletch joined back in 2007 and I have security worries with the new site so when I asked roll to delete my account and posts as the new servers and setups are not safe at all the blogs and the paid advertising and him having the site listed in search engines have made this site very unsafe , he ban my FilthyFletch account and refuses to remove my posts or name and holds them hostage. Id avoid posting here at all as he only cares about making money, doesnt care about the people who helped build this site, doesnt care for members saftey or concerns and basically does the bitch move and holds all your contributions as hostage just like a cop holding evidence. I dont support this site at all anymore and advise everyone I can to be careful and avoid it as his policies are lies. It was always said when the site was started if a member had a real saftey issue or concern and explained he wopuld remove the account but he's a liar and only cares about himself so do not post here basic knowledge will let you see how unsafe this site is now designed like this its full of holes and roll doesnt give a damn who gets caught up as long as his pockets get lined....and dont believe his crap about off shore servers he is routed through Atlanta Georgia on US soil in a state that allows law enforcement requests for server user ips..


and the truth shall set you free.....


----------



## Philly_Buddah (Jun 17, 2010)

TheTruthSeeeker has some good points.

It is really odd that were on a marijuana growing website, yet arent even allowed to have our accounts deleted. That should be something that everyone has a choice of doing, especially in a site like this.


----------

